# New Dowel Jig



## asmang

Todd,

This is interesting, and certainly a low price point, but why not go with the Festool Domino? I love it and think it's about the best for alignment, stability and ease of use. Granted it's not cheap but you only worry about that one vs. worrying about stability, fit and finish on every project. Just my $.02.


----------



## trasner

Hey Greg, Whaz up? What are you making these days? To answer your question: space and price. The 8350 is compact, inexpensive, and will get the job done. I have never used the Domino but no doubt it is a fantastic tool like the rest of the Festool line. At this point, I don't know how often I will use dowels. I use a lot of pocket screws. If I find I am making more real furniture, I may eventually invest in a Domino.


----------



## asmang

The Domino is awesome. You'd love it. Right now, we're building a house so I'm planning on doing a few built-ins, all our closets and a Big Green Egg table. I use the Kreg Jig too but the Domino's pretty cool. Of course, I borrow my dad's. 

Come up for IWF and we'll play in the shop!


----------



## bullhead1

Boy Todd, you sure make me feel good about the order I placed last week for this same jig. Normally I watch Dr. Phil to make me feel good about myself knowing that there are a lot more screwed up people than me out there. I keep looking out the window to see if the UPS truck is coming in hopes I can use it today. I'm not sure I will sleep tonight if it doesn't come today. Thanks for the good review. By the way did you get the master system with the other two sizes. I did as I have plans to build some pretty beefy headboards. Curious if you did and how they worked.


----------



## trasner

Bullhead, you are going to really like it.You are especially going to like the extra $250 in your pocket that you saved over the Dowelmax. I did not purchase the master system. They do sell the 1/4" and the 1/2" inch guide bushings, index pin, and drill bit for $39 each if I decide I want them later. One little caveat, hold the jig when you release the clamp so it doesn't fall. I bought a Jawhorse on sale at Lowes (I have been wanting one of those for a while) Now I just clamp the the wood and jig with one Jawhorse clamp.


----------



## mbs

I bought the paralign system about a year ago before yours was available. I like it a lot. My only complaint it it doesn't have a 1/2" dowell option. I'd write a review but my observations would be the same as yours.

I'd like to have a domino too but don't want to spend the money and it basically duplicates other equipment that I already have.


----------



## Marc82Much

I have one, too. Pre-ordered it and got one from the first batch. I love it. The ability to use the jig to reference off another dowel is genius. I was trying to join two pieces of plywood to make a longer one (had no wood stretcher at the time). I did not even need to measure anything. I chose one piece, referenced of the left edge, drilled a hole, referenced off the right edge, drilled a hole…then drill three more between them with measuring. I put 5 dowels in the five holes. clamped the two sides together and drilled the matching five holes. Perfect alignment without a single measurement.


----------



## bullhead1

Hey Todd, I just noticed are those twins on your profile pic? Still waiting for my jig, just got email today that it shipped. Holidays I guess.


----------



## trasner

Yeah, those are my two little rats. They are almost 8 months. Keeping me and the wife busy. I am doing more late night woodworking after everyone falls asleep.


----------



## iamcliff

Sweet. I've had a dowelmax on my wish list knowing I will probably never shell out that much money for it. I'm glad to have found this review. Thanks.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for your review.


----------



## bullhead1

Todd, I have twin daughters that graduate this year. I know what your going through. I bet you can change a diaper with your eyes closed. Think of what you can buy with the diaper money after their pottey trained! My Jessem Jig will be here Friday! Got all my batteries for my cordless drills all charged up and ready to go!


----------



## don1960

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at some sort of system like this for about a year. Could never decide on anything.

I have a Kreg jig and love it, but wanted something that didn't show the joint. Most of what I make doesn't require M&T joinery (yet) and this Jessem jig looks to be perfect, and priced right. Going to order it.

Great review.


----------



## DaveWatha

Arrrrgh! I've been thinking about getting a dowel jig for a while and this Jessem looks pretty attractive. Actually got as far as placing it in my cart at the jessem website a couple days ago but didn't pull the trigger. Today I see that Jessem has raised theIr prices. The Model #08350 Dowelling Jig went from $99 to $129 and the "Master Kit" from $159 up to $199. Guess I'll continue looking at whether I really need it or not….


----------



## bullhead1

Mine came yesterday and have spent the day practicing and testing before I do my first project. I can attest for the others that speak highly of this product. It is well built and I think still a value at the higher price. After getting it and doing some tests I'm glad I got the Master Kit with the three sizes as I can see applications for all three. It sure is nice to get a well made product from northern neighbors! Being new to doweling I wonder if there is any guidlines as to size and or pattern to use depending on the application?


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Thanks for the review Tras, I debated for two days last week which model to try out first, decided on the Paralign 8300 version over the newer version, they knocked the price down $20 over the new version and that was enough to seal the deal. Thing is if I'm not pleased with it they'll let me switch models.

The dowel alignment method of the 8350 seems unique, novel, but sure it works fine. I did like the quick change method while clamped to a board vs the 8300, but also don't mind making that adjustment. While I didn't particularly care for the "use your own clamp" method for obvious reasons, clamp your medium, hold your jig and hold a clamp vs clamp the jig, with the new type of self adjusting clamps hitting market, it's no big deal. I do like the beast design of the 8300, heavy and I like that.

I've been using and feel I've mastered the Kreg Jig system of pocket hole joinery, just like you Tras, tired of filling pocket holes, sanding, blah blah blah. My real interest was mortise & tenon joinery for the things I build, primarily furniture with a dedicated niche for fine heavy duty rockers. I feel the best pre-made m/t router jig on market is the Leigh FMT Pro, but I personally can't quantify the $1k cost for a hobby. Was going to build my own router m/t jig from some plans I bought for $10, but came across the Dowelmax doing random strongest joinery searches on Google. Found the designers YouTube video which was hilarious, it was identical to the QVC commercials with the "are you tired of fumbling around with xyz"...this guy was fumbling with tools like the Festool domino, etc, but he finally got around to the true testing of strength of dowels. 
Sure many would debate dowels being 30% stronger than m/t joints, sure Noah would disagree with dowels, but I was impressed nonetheless. The Dowelmax is nice, but after speaking with the designer last week I decided against the Dowelmax vs the Jessem Paralign.

Should get my Paralign in late next week, have a custom designed storage-bench all cut and ready to join on the bench. Tempting to Kreg it, but holding out to try this Jessem.


----------



## trasner

BRAVOGOLFTANGO,
Good score on the Paralign if you got for only $20 more than the 8350. That is a a lot of anodized alluminum for the price. One of the criticisms I found about the Paralign was it is very heavy. Some people like it, others do not It would not be a deterent for me. Both the Paralign and the 8350 will get the job done. My opinion is that the 8350 will just get it done a little faster. It also has guides for 1/2" dowels in addition to 1/4" and 3/8". The Paralign only has 1/4" and 3/8" bushings. Anyway, I do not think you can go wrong with either device. I have used my 8350 on a few project and so far have been very happy.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Thanks Tras, yeah I was a bit anxious about the 1/2" dowels at first but the primary size is 3/8", very little of the 1/4 and especially the 1/2" get used per the CSR I spoke with. I work primarily with 3/4" thick to 1-1/2" mediums and the 3/8" dowels are perfect for that.

That said, I'd reconsider if it were the case that (for example) joining two 2×6s together using a mere two 1/2" dowels, or even three would be as strong as six 3/8" dowels. Now without statistics it'd just be a bunch of opinions as to which was stronger. I just don't know what 1/2" would really do for me vs 3/8.

As for the 8350 getting it done easier, I can see how on certain things but not the case for others, honestly depends on the project at hand as admitted by their designer last week on the phone. Both have their advantages/disadvantages over each other. Both are awesome from everything I've read and the newer version is tempting for me primarily because of the ability to adjust after it's hand-clamped (8350), almost bought that one just for that particular reason, but decided on the 8300 for reasons already foretold.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Smart Jig. Too bad it can't self center.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Haha, almost bought a self-centering harbor freight china jig for dirt cheap, would have had it had all four guides as 3/8", have no need for 5 different sizes.

I don't see an issue with either of the jessems not self-centering though, it's a different way of working and with the new one the idea for larger medium (2×6, 2×4s, etc) you wouldn't want a single row from a strength perspective, so self-centering would be lacking. Albeit, self-centering for 3/4" or smaller might be fine.


----------



## trasner

Self centering dowel jigs are really only good for joining edge to edge or edge to the center of a narrow face.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

Beautiful box, nice touch to this fine tool.


----------



## Schummie

sorry


----------



## manuka

Terrific review Todd… I too have fallen deeply in love with the jig. 

Minor gripe was the standard drill stops (hard to adjust, can easily damage the bits) but that was easily fixed with "Split Depth Collars" from Lee Valley. Thinking of making a jig to easily set up the stops, a la Kreg K5.

My gf (mostly) came up with a different design for the box, but wow your dovetails look great… that's just out of my league! Your lid looks great too.


----------



## Woodchips39

I saw your review on the JessEm 8350 doweling tool the other day with a great deal of interest, and I wondered if you were aware of the "Dowel Wizard". This is a very unique tool that is also for positing and drilling holes for dowel pins just recently brought on the market. I believe the Dowel Wizard has addressed most of the problems that are experienced with many of the doweling jigs on the market today.

Check out my website www.dowelwizard.com and let me know what you think. If you would like a sample for your own evaluation, please let me know and I'll send you one.

I look forward to hearing from you, 
Best regards

Gordon


----------



## MikeFromCanmore

Bought one of these last week. Have been using it steadily to build a storage cabinet. Used it to join the carcass members, and to make shelves - edge glued and dowelled. Couldn't be easier. A little careful marking to get the holes to line up and it works.
I was pleasantly surprised to find it made in Orillia, ON - practically around the corner from where I live.


----------



## doweljig

Amazing review. This review helps me a lot. My hobby is woodworking and currently I'm doing some woodworking projects. I love to do this type of works. Therefore, I checked doweling jig reviews before buy and this is very helpful for me. After this, my work going too much easy. Now, I'm thinking to buy new tool and your review helps me a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papajoe92

Woodcraft has the jessem 8350 for $79 until Xmas 2019 3/8" only. Also comments about using a festool domino vs dowels; imo the thousand dollar basic domino, needs aftermarket devices to compensate for the fence drift. For $ it should work out of the box. This jessem jig is very well made, and cost 94% less…....


----------

